# Sanding arbors



## Aled Dafis (21 Oct 2012)

Hi guys, it's been a while since I posted here, I hope you're all well.

I need some new sanding arbors and was hoping that you could point me to the best/best value ones around.

I generally use the 3" pads but have in the past cut them down to say 70mm so that the paper overlaps the sides a little.

Do you have a dedicated pad for each grit or do you just swap grits?

Cheers
Aled


----------



## CHJ (21 Oct 2012)

I use both the Grip-A-Disc system and Hope Arbors with the soft auxiliary pads.

As for method I just swap grits on the same head, whichever one that seems most appropriate for the task in hand.

Regarding the overlap, If I see an advantage in having a 'flap wheel' effect I cut a square piece off a sheet and use that.


----------



## Aled Dafis (21 Oct 2012)

Thanks Chas, I was hoping for somebody to say "go for the cheap ones at Axminster" but deep down I knew that it was going to cost me.


----------



## henton49er (21 Oct 2012)

I use the small and medium size arbors from Simon Hope. I keep a container of ready prepared discs of each of the grits that I commonly use (120 to 600 inclusive). The disks swap off and on quite readily and the backing to the paper lasts longer than the abrasive surface. I too use square bits cut from rolls when I am sanding flatter surfaces. I generally use them in a slowish speed cordless drill, but on occasion in a mains powered drill if I have a lot of sanding to do. 

I have used Sorby sanding arbors in the past, but think the Hope ones are better (softer surface, longer lasting, replaceable velcro pads).


----------



## Paul Hannaby (22 Oct 2012)

I use the hegner sanding pads, I use the medium pad with a soft interface pad where needed. I cut all my disks to size myself so I can make the overlap as big or small as needed.
Hegner also do a good range of velcro backed abrasives.


----------



## Draygore (22 Oct 2012)

Here's one for when you are desperate. Take any cheap sanding arbor and rough up the surface with some abrasive. Cut a pad from a can koozie to the size you need. Epoxy pad to arbor and then some self adhesive hook and loop, or you can just spray adhesive your sand paper to the pad. Works well in a pinch, but the pad does not last as long as the commercial ones.


----------



## henton49er (22 Oct 2012)

Paul Hannaby":pan51eum said:


> I use the hegner sanding pads, I use the medium pad with a soft interface pad where needed. I cut all my disks to size myself so I can make the overlap as big or small as needed.
> Hegner also do a good range of velcro backed abrasives.



Paul,

Is there a "stamp" available for sale anywhere that enables round sanding pieces to be cut without the hassle of blunting a pair of scissors all the time? (SWMBO is getting mightily p***ed off with the lack of cutting edge of some of her scissors after they spend a few hours in the woodturning shed).


----------



## paulm (22 Oct 2012)

Hi Mike,

A different Paul here ! Yes there is, called wad punches, not cheap but very effective, I got a 1" and a 2" a while back, forget where from but a google will bring some up, prices vary quite a bit so have a good search round.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## duncanh (22 Oct 2012)

henton49er":3fims963 said:


> Paul Hannaby":3fims963 said:
> 
> 
> > I use the hegner sanding pads, I use the medium pad with a soft interface pad where needed. I cut all my disks to size myself so I can make the overlap as big or small as needed.
> ...



I bought a hole saw of the correct diameter, mounted it in a drill chuck on the lathe (just as a convenient way to hold it) and cut the teeth off with an angle grinder. Then spin it slowly in the lathe using the grinder to sharpen the edge.
It can then be used as a punch (hold a piece of wood against the back of it when hitting with a mallet rather than hitting the center shaft of it)


----------



## tekno.mage (22 Oct 2012)

Aled Dafis":1t8ehny5 said:


> Thanks Chas, I was hoping for somebody to say "go for the cheap ones at Axminster" but deep down I knew that it was going to cost me.



Cheap sanding arbors are a waste of money - the rubber disintegrates and the velcro hooks soon stop working :-( 

I use both the Tim Skilton (very expensive) and Simon Hope (better value) arbors and both types last well. My very small (just under an inch in diameter) Tim Skilton one gets some serious abuse as I use it to sand the inside of small boxes and it is still going strong despite being over three years old. I've not had my Simon Hope ones for so long, but they and their velcro are still working well


----------



## Aled Dafis (22 Oct 2012)

duncanh":ps04552n said:


> henton49er":ps04552n said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Hannaby":ps04552n said:
> ...



That's pretty much what I do also, but I ground the teeth off on a bench grinder and then "sharpened" the edge on the belt sander/linisher with the hole saw spinning in the drill. Works a treat, just don't do it at night when the kids are sleeping, the sound of lump hammer repeatedly whacking a hole saw _may_ wake them up...


----------



## Aled Dafis (22 Oct 2012)

Hope arbours just ordered, I'll report back on my findings once they arrive.


----------



## tekno.mage (23 Oct 2012)

henton49er":2mmbrt06 said:


> Is there a "stamp" available for sale anywhere that enables round sanding pieces to be cut without the hassle of blunting a pair of scissors all the time? (SWMBO is getting mightily p***ed off with the lack of cutting edge of some of her scissors after they spend a few hours in the woodturning shed).



Mike, one of the visiting turners (it might even have been Paul Hannaby) brought some rather nice disk-cutting metal stamps for sale when he visited this year!

I keep a special pair of old scissors for cutting out my own sanding disks - after three years of such use they now no longer cut anything but abrasive paper and the blades are visually very worn away - but they still cut the abrasive paper!

You can make your own stamp by sharpening the end of an appropriately sized short length of steel pipe.


----------



## henton49er (23 Oct 2012)

tekno.mage":1n288t9z said:


> henton49er":1n288t9z said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a "stamp" available for sale anywhere that enables round sanding pieces to be cut without the hassle of blunting a pair of scissors all the time? (SWMBO is getting mightily p***ed off with the lack of cutting edge of some of her scissors after they spend a few hours in the woodturning shed).
> ...



Hi Kym,

I had the same recollection, but could not remember which of our visiting demonstrators it was. I do now have a pair of dedicated scissors for the task, but would have thought a stamp could be more productive and produce rounds more easily than with scissors.

I had not thought of sharpening up a bit of old pipe. Got any 2" ID pipe lying around?


----------



## tekno.mage (23 Oct 2012)

henton49er":a3mjric0 said:


> [q
> 
> I had not thought of sharpening up a bit of old pipe. Got any 2" ID pipe lying around?



Not sure - I'll have a look....


----------



## Paul Hannaby (24 Oct 2012)

It wasn't me who bought the stamps. I just use scissors (very cheap from Ikea!) and cut my disks octagonal rather than round. It's easier and there is no real benefit in the disks being round. You can even leave them square if you want to save time!

If you do want round, either a wad punch or home made equivalent from an old hole saw or metal pipe does the trick.


----------



## jpt (24 Oct 2012)

I just use a stanley knife and leave them square, one blade does about 100 disks.

john


----------

